# rockets trade rice for amaechi



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the rockets traded glen rice and a 1st round pick to utah for john amaechi and two 2nd round picks. 

http://www.nba.com/transactions/movement2003_index.html

this trade doesn't seem like a very good one, but then i heard that the rockets had come to an agreement with jim jackson and this trade was to clear cap room to sign him. i don't have a link for that, but if it's true then this trade will help for now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, there were no rumors of this prior to this morning, but I've heard from 2 places that Jim Jackson has come to an agreement with the Rockets (verbal).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

CC.net -->



> In what can only be described as a strange deal, the Rockets shipped Glen Rice Tuesday to the Utah Jazz along with a future first round pick for Jazz stiff John Amaechi, a second round pick and another conditional second rounder. Utah has not been able to get anyone to play for them this season and had cap room to take on salary. The Rockets goal was clearly to cut costs in the move, and according to radio reports on 610, the Rockets made the move in order to sign Kings free agent forward Jim Jackson. More on this as it becomes available.


I honestly thought the Rockets would have gotten MUCH more for Glen Rice before the trading deadline... this move shocks me, John Amaechi? Us giving a future first... Want to see Gumby's thoughts on this one, Jim Jackson as a starter isn't a terrible idea but thought we could atleast get a JYD player out of this.

But it's obvious Gumby wants a bruiser real bad, with most of the players in training camp physical forwards. Amaechi is very strong, and could actually have quite an impact playing 10-15 minutes per game. Or he could actually live up to his expectations and be a double double starter.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ameci wont play he is just going to sit ont the bench to clear cap space.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, Amaechi likely won't get minutes, but could be productive.

Anyways, some interesting quotes:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2129525



> "It's just so much easier to live under the cap," Dawson said. "If you can't do that, you try to live under the luxury tax (because of) the restrictions. This enabled us to get under the luxury tax and enabled us to get Jim Jackson."





> The trade with the Jazz also gave the Rockets a $6.5 million trade exception, allowing them to take a player that makes as much as $6.5 million more than a player traded in any deal for the next 12 months. Though such a deal would return the Rockets to a luxury tax hit, the trade exception is considered valuable for future trades and especially when acquired after the summer free agency period because it could potentially be used in a sign-and-trade deal after next summer.





> Rice, who had been house hunting in Houston this week, said he was not ready to comment.
> "I'm still collecting my thoughts," he said.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

:uhoh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jim salary is 1.5M per year?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Jim salary is 1.5M per year?


No he has received a 3 year, $7 million deal.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually from the article on Sports Illustrated it says the Rockets gave the Jazz 2 first rounders, theirs and the one they got from Chicago and Glen Rice for John Ameachi and A second rounder in 2006.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Actually from the article on Sports Illustrated it says the Rockets gave the Jazz 2 first rounders, theirs and the one they got from Chicago and Glen Rice for John Ameachi and A second rounder in 2006.


Jazz can only use Bulls' first rounder if it is top 21.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Jazz can only use Bulls' first rounder if it is top 21.


Looks like Bulls won't finished top 10 this year so it's gonna be a top 21 pick. Just pray that this is not another Otis Thorpe fiasco.:|


----------

